# White Clover and broadcasting seed?



## Leroy (Mar 17, 2014)

I live in Oklahoma zone 7
I need to start some flowering plants.

Is it to late for clover?

Also I used to buy sseeds at Horns seed. They are gone now. Any. Ideas? 

I would try about any plant that would compete with grass. I did have a good stand of white clover before. The drought killed it out.

I have a few acres to work with. So bulk seed at a low price would be great.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Hubam clover is hard to beat. It blooms every year. I bought a bunch from here:
dkseeds.com

I buy a lot of seed from the local Farmer's Co-op. I get white dutch, white sweet, yellow sweet, birdsfoot trefoil, alfalfa, chicory and hairy vetch. I've always bought all of them in 50 lb bags.

I have broadcast it and drilled it. Drilling is best, but you have to find someone with a drill to do it.


----------



## Leroy (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks I will give them s look.


----------

